# Bank advice please !



## saffron_gin

Guys,

Looks like my bank is one of those ones...after a full month and a half of having all the paperwork done and ticked and being told account should be open in a week...nothing. No responses to follow up calls and emails. 

Should I send a slightly strongly worded letter to manager or simply look for another option, or both?

I am a little time pressed as an overseas house sale is hopefully going through soon, and I need a place to park those funds. As it is in an third country, I am trying to avoid the double transfers and exchange fees involved if I had to direct it to my US bank.

I have an account with Wise, but they seem to want to charge an exorbitant amount for parking a large-ish sum.

Is HSBC an option? An online account that i can open from my rural enclave?

Thanks as always!


----------



## bhamham

BNP Paribas did this to me. After two months I gave up and went to another bank. I would think that parking a large sum in a French bank would be an incentive to give you an account. I asked to open an account on a Thursday, had my appointment on Mon and after a couple of hours had an account.


----------



## saffron_gin

bhamham said:


> BNP Paribas did this to me. After two months I gave up and went to another bank. I would think that parking a large sum in a French bank would be an incentive to give you an account. I asked to open an account on a Thursday, had my appointment on Mon and after a couple of hours had an account.


That sounds like magic. I wonder if I need to hint at that money possibility for them to respond...but now am without wheels for the foreseeable future and my best bet is to have them open it for me or try HSBC which seems to have into convulsions after I told them I am a 'US person'...requiring me to make a call to a number that my prepayé number is unable to do...grrr.


----------



## jweihl

We opened our HSBC account remotely while living in the US several years ago. The branch handling the online application seems to be listed as HSBC Continental Europe (located in Paris). Perhaps they're used to handling foreigners on a daily basis. This is the link we used to apply: Open an online bank account - Online current account | HSBC

Good luck!


----------



## Bevdeforges

I would try going into the bank in person if you can and just asking quite innocently what the problem is. If they stall further, just "drop" casually the fact that you really need an account to take the deposit on the foreign house sale and can they recommend another bank that might be able to set up an account quickly for you. 

HSBC may be an option, but as they seem to be divesting themselves of (or at least reorganizing) their French banks, they may not be as helpful as they used to be. Still, nothing ventured...


----------



## jweihl

Bevdeforges said:


> I would try going into the bank in person if you can and just asking quite innocently what the problem is. If they stall further, just "drop" casually the fact that you really need an account to take the deposit on the foreign house sale and can they recommend another bank that might be able to set up an account quickly for you.
> 
> HSBC may be an option, but as they seem to be divesting themselves of (or at least reorganizing) their French banks, they may not be as helpful as they used to be. Still, nothing ventured...


HSBC announced in June that they'd sold their French operations to a consortium of the My Money Group and Cerberus. Whenever the sale is completed, My Money will apparently dust off an old (respected) French Bank brand that they own, and HSBC France will then be Commercial Credit de France (CCF).

So far my carte bancaire and RIB continue to work, so I'm hoping that not much will actually change for me in the future except a new card and a new cheque book.


----------



## saffron_gin

Bevdeforges said:


> I would try going into the bank in person if you can and just asking quite innocently what the problem is. If they stall further, just "drop" casually the fact that you really need an account to take the deposit on the foreign house sale and can they recommend another bank that might be able to set up an account quickly for you.
> 
> HSBC may be an option, but as they seem to be divesting themselves of (or at least reorganizing) their French banks, they may not be as helpful as they used to be. Still, nothing ventured...


Ah...it seems I have invent an entirely new persona to deal with all things French lol...

I tried dropping by there when I still had the car but then it was in the afternoon and whilst they are open, but only by appointment...so now casually dropping my is not an immediate possibility...

Wrote a rather direct letter stating the case, and I am not sure it would go over well...mostly used passive voice, but it might still be likely perceived 'too direct' i think.

Sat on it all morning but sent it a little while ago, only to find out the Manager is away until Wednesday.

HSBC's website comes across as completely schizo to me so far, one moment I have an account (online) and file number the next, they can't find me, no recognition...

I think my hands will become permanently clutched with my periodic expression of exasperation. lol.


----------



## saffron_gin

jweihl said:


> We opened our HSBC account remotely while living in the US several years ago. The branch handling the online application seems to be listed as HSBC Continental Europe (located in Paris). Perhaps they're used to handling foreigners on a daily basis. This is the link we used to apply: Open an online bank account - Online current account | HSBC
> 
> Good luck!


 Yes that is the page I used but it had got glitchey for me...


----------



## NOB3125

saffron_gin said:


> Ah...it seems I have invent an entirely new persona to deal with all things French lol...
> 
> I tried dropping by there when I still had the car but then it was in the afternoon and whilst they are open, but only by appointment...so now casually dropping my is not an immediate possibility...
> 
> Wrote a rather direct letter stating the case, and I am not sure it would go over well...mostly used passive voice, but it might still be likely perceived 'too direct' i think.
> 
> Sat on it all morning but sent it a little while ago, only to find out the Manager is away until Wednesday.
> 
> HSBC's website comes across as completely schizo to me so far, one moment I have an account (online) and file number the next, they can't find me, no recognition...
> 
> I think my hands will become permanently clutched with my periodic expression of exasperation. lol.





saffron_gin said:


> Yes that is the page I used but it had got glitchey for me...





jweihl said:


> We opened our HSBC account remotely while living in the US several years ago. The branch handling the online application seems to be listed as HSBC Continental Europe (located in Paris). Perhaps they're used to handling foreigners on a daily basis. This is the link we used to apply: Open an online bank account - Online current account | HSBC
> 
> Good luck!


This is such an interesting thread to me. I have been trying just this week to open an account from the US with HSBC. I was told (on a phone call, but also on the website) that this could not be done. An answer I'm becoming very familiar with as I deal with the French. Maybe buying an apartment isn't such a great idea...hmm


----------



## NOB3125

jweihl said:


> HSBC announced in June that they'd sold their French operations to a consortium of the My Money Group and Cerberus. Whenever the sale is completed, My Money will apparently dust off an old (respected) French Bank brand that they own, and HSBC France will then be Commercial Credit de France (CCF).
> 
> So far my carte bancaire and RIB continue to work, so I'm hoping that not much will actually change for me in the future except a new card and a new cheque book.


I've been spending too much time I'll never get back on the various HSBC websites and I have seen nothing at all about any reorganization or withdrawal from the french market. Doesn't seem very sporting, but I suppose one shouldn't expect that from a bank.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Banking here in France is currently in a "state of flux" (polite-speak for "all fluxed up") thanks to Brexit, FATCA (which never seems to go away completely) and probably somehow due to the virus, if only because of staff shortages and too many people out sick.

Anyhow, this is the "official" word from HSBC on the sale of the French business: News | HSBC France

At this point it may simply not be worth the trouble to try to set up a bank account before your arrival in France. Banking has always been one of those businesses that is conducted "face to face" with a bit more formality than what you have in the US - appointments to open and close accounts, assignment of a bank "counselor", etc etc. The online banks are starting to change this - but lately one of the "bricks and mortar" banks here has launched an ad campaign that emphasizes that your counselor at the bank has a name and a face so that you can consult them in person when you need help.


----------



## NOB3125

Bevdeforges said:


> Banking here in France is currently in a "state of flux" (polite-speak for "all fluxed up") thanks to Brexit, FATCA (which never seems to go away completely) and probably somehow due to the virus, if only because of staff shortages and too many people out sick.
> 
> Anyhow, this is the "official" word from HSBC on the sale of the French business: News | HSBC France
> 
> At this point it may simply not be worth the trouble to try to set up a bank account before your arrival in France. Banking has always been one of those businesses that is conducted "face to face" with a bit more formality than what you have in the US - appointments to open and close accounts, assignment of a bank "counselor", etc etc. The online banks are starting to change this - but lately one of the "bricks and mortar" banks here has launched an ad campaign that emphasizes that your counselor at the bank has a name and a face so that you can consult them in person when you need help.


Thanks, Bev. Considering that even my neighborhood grocery here in Birmingham has had to close its deli and can't keep its shelves stocked because of supply and employee shortages, I'm sure the situation is equally or more serious in Paris.
By the way, you do a terrific job with this forum. Jean and I have gained a lot from your knowledge and that of the other members.


----------



## dpdapper

jweihl said:


> )So far my carte bancaire and RIB continue to work, so I'm hoping that not much will actually change for me in the future except a new card and a new cheque book.


The sale is not expected to close until sometime in 2023 so there is every reason to expect things at HSBC France to operate as they do currently until then.


----------



## dpdapper

NOB3125 said:


> I've been spending too much time I'll never get back on the various HSBC websites and I have seen nothing at all about any reorganization or withdrawal from the french market. Doesn't seem very sporting, but I suppose one shouldn't expect that from a bank.


I see Bev beat me to the punch, but here is the official press release: https://www.about.hsbc.fr/-/media/f...a=en-gb&hash=001397D354FCA40D7D28B042CB4DC7C2


----------



## Secondtimeround

saffron_gin said:


> Guys,
> 
> Looks like my bank is one of those ones...after a full month and a half of having all the paperwork done and ticked and being told account should be open in a week...nothing. No responses to follow up calls and emails.
> 
> Should I send a slightly strongly worded letter to manager or simply look for another option, or both?
> 
> I am a little time pressed as an overseas house sale is hopefully going through soon, and I need a place to park those funds. As it is in an third country, I am trying to avoid the double transfers and exchange fees involved if I had to direct it to my US bank.
> 
> I have an account with Wise, but they seem to want to charge an exorbitant amount for parking a large-ish sum.
> 
> Is HSBC an option? An online account that i can open from my rural enclave?
> 
> Thanks as always!


Citibank has a current euro account option.


saffron_gin said:


> Guys,
> 
> Looks like my bank is one of those ones...after a full month and a half of having all the paperwork done and ticked and being told account should be open in a week...nothing. No responses to follow up calls and emails.
> 
> Should I send a slightly strongly worded letter to manager or simply look for another option, or both?
> 
> I am a little time pressed as an overseas house sale is hopefully going through soon, and I need a place to park those funds. As it is in an third country, I am trying to avoid the double transfers and exchange fees involved if I had to direct it to my US bank.
> 
> I have an account with Wise, but they seem to want to charge an exorbitant amount for parking a large-ish sum.
> 
> Is HSBC an option? An online account that i can open from my rural enclave?
> 
> Thanks as always!
> 
> Debit card provided which you can switch between currencies.
> 
> 
> Citi


----------



## Bevdeforges

I don't believe Citibank has anything other than a commercial (i.e. business) bank presence in France these days. I could be wrong but I seem to remember them pulling out of personal banking services quite a few years ago.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Back in 1989, we bought a holiday house. In one of our first meetings with the notaire, we asked about a bank he could recommend. He sent us to the Credit Agricole d'Isere across the road and said "just tell them I sent you".

Account opened virtually on the spot and had superb dealings with them until we sold up in 2007.

Think I'll do similar when we next buy - always good to be recommended by a notaire.


----------



## NOB3125

After months of back and forth (granted, during the holidays) I have having some luck with BNP-Paribas. My file is acknowledged to (finally) be complete and has been forwarded for approval. I shudder to think what that may involve but I've been told I'll likely hear this week. Fingers crossed (do y'all do that in France, you know, for luck?)


----------



## BackinFrance

Yes, in France we say 'on cruise les doigts'.

Good luck.


----------



## RayRay

One of our neighbors from the Netherlands needed to open a French account when he arrived. I took him to my bank, introduced him to my banker, and she said that she would be unable to open an account for him. I was surprised, to say the least. 

We went straight to La Poste in the village and made the same request. They were great. Not only did we get his bank account set up, but he also got a new mobile phone account at the same time. Try La Poste!

Best of luck.

Ray


----------



## suein56

BackinFrance said:


> Yes, in France we say 'on cruise les doigts'.


You might do better with 'on croise les doigts' ..


----------



## BackinFrance

BackinFrance said:


> Yes, in France we say 'on cruise les doigts'.
> 
> Good luck.


Sorry, typo. On croise les doigts.


----------



## BackinFrance

suein56 said:


> You might do better with 'on croise les doigts' ..


Auto text typo. I just saw it.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Although you hear all sorts of stories about the difficulties in opening a bank account in France, you may ultimately have better luck waiting to open your account once you arrive here. From abroad, you will only be able to open a "non-resident" account, which then has to be converted to a "resident" account - one more step in the bureaucracy. It can really ease the process quite a bit if you are able to appear in person at the bank for the required "know your customer" session (with the necessary documents to prove your identity, your residence and the source of your financial resources).


----------

